# maintenance for 98 Altima with 22,000mi



## Kjell (May 8, 2006)

Hi All, my 84 yr old mother in law, has a 98 Altima with very low miles. She has asked
me to find out if there is any time sensitive maintenance that should be done. Any thoughts?
timing belt??


Thanks, 

Kjell


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

the 98 altima do not have a timing belt, they have a timing chain located within the valve cover. those dont need maintenance. as far as other maint., you should check the fluids like the oil, power stearing, brake, coolant in the radiator. check the belt for wear. probably change your oil if it hasnt been changed recently. take a look at your break pads (see if they are worn down). also, probably the last thing, check your rotors for bumps/grooves. 

if im missing anything someone please let me know.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

*MAINTENANCE SCHEDULE- 1993-2001 NISSAN ALTIMAS, ALL MODELS*

EVERY 250 MILES OR WEEKLY--whichever comes first
-check engine oil level
-check engine coolant level
-check battery electrolyte
-check brake fluid level
-check clutch fluid level
-check tires and tire pressures

EVERY 3000 MILES OR 3 MONTHS --whichever comes first
*items listed above plus:
-check power steering fluid level
-check the automatic transaxle fluid level
-change engine oil and oil filter

EVERY 7500 MILES OR 6 MONTHS--whichever comes first
-check and service the battery
-inspect all underhood hoses and replace if necessary
-check and adjust engine drivebelts if necessary
-check the cooling system
-rotate the tires

EVERY 15,000 MILES OR 12 MONTHS --whichever comes first
-inspect the brake system
-replace the air filter
-inspect the fuel system
-check the manual transaxle fluid level
-inspect suspension and steering components
-inspect the exhaust system
-check the driveaxle boots

EVERY 30,000 MILES OR 24 MONTHS --whichever comes first
-replace the fuel filter
-check and replace spark plugs if necessary
-inspect and replace spark plug wires,distributor cap,rotor if necessary
-drain,flush and refill cooling system
-change automatic or manual transaxle fluids
-inspect the evaporative emissions control system
-check the operation of the exhaust gas recirculation system {EGR} 
-check and replace if necessary the PCV valve

EVERY 60,000 MILES OR 48 MONTHS--whichever comes first
-check and adjust if necessary the valve clearance


* Taken from Haynes repair manual # 72015


----------

